# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  "Love is blind, Marriage is an eye opener!"

## nimz

*Love is holding hands in the street.
Marriage is holding arguments in the street. 

Love is dinner for 2 in your favorite restaurant.
Marriage is a take home packet. 

Love is cuddling on a sofa.
Marriage is one of them sleeping on a sofa. 

Love is talking about having children.
Marriage is talking about getting away from children. 

Love is going to bed early.
Marriage is going to sleep early. 

Love is a romantic drive.
Marriage is arrive on tops curvy tarmac . 

Love is losing your appetite.
Marriage is losing your figure. 

Love is sweet nothing in the ear.
Marriage is sweet nothing in the bank. 

Tv has no place in love..
Marriage is a fight for remote control. 

Love is 1 drink and 2 straws.
Marriage is "Don't you think you've had enough!". 


Conclusion: "Love is blind, Marriage is an eye opener!"*

----------


## dsjeya

nice post nimz

----------


## nimz

hey ,
thnx :Smile:

----------


## Yawarkamal

hey it is very nice shairing..Thanks

MYK

----------


## nimz

thnxxxxxxxxx kamal  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Nice, are you married nimz?

----------


## AaDi

mashaAllah se 11 12 bachon ki amma hai :# kyun nimo counting theek hai na meri :$

----------


## Yawarkamal

> mashaAllah se 11 12 bachon ki amma hai :# kyun nimo counting theek hai na meri :$


yar thoda ziyada ho giy hy ...

----------


## nimz

> mashaAllah se 11 12 bachon ki amma hai :# kyun nimo counting theek hai na meri :$


hahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah

loogoo!!! aadi ko MH lay jaoo :hamm;

----------


## nimz

yess I am  :Smile:

----------


## nimz

& yess tulip I am married

----------


## nimz

> yar thoda ziyada ho giy hy ...



thora nahi kaaaaafe ziada hogaya hay :hamm; aadi ko ilaaj ki sakht zarorat hay :busted_cop:

----------


## Tulip

> & yess tulip I am married


That's good nimz so apka experience is post jese hi hai ya is se mukhtalif ?

----------


## nimz

abhi takk too kaaaaafe acha raha experience 
kuch yrz baad ka keh nahi sakti  :Smile:

----------


## AaDi

> hahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah
> 
> loogoo!!! aadi ko MH lay jaoo :hamm;


MH boleh toh :$?





> yess I am


hassi te phassi :hypocrite:




> thora nahi kaaaaafe ziada hogaya hay :hamm; aadi ko ilaaj ki sakht zarorat hay :busted_cop:


duaon ki bhi  :Stick Out Tongue: ray;

----------


## Tulip

> abhi takk too kaaaaafe acha raha experience 
> kuch yrz baad ka keh nahi sakti


exactly baad ka to koi nai kehsakta kuch, I wish you good luck for future  :Smile:  inshAllah wo b acha rahega.

----------


## Yawarkamal

ok tu hum Adi ky liye dua krt hain...Adi r u married?

If not Than HUM App ki marriage ky liye duago hain...AMEEN
Zara app bhi tu phansain naaa...
MYK

----------


## mina12

nice post.handing of poem really nifty

----------


## nimz

MH boly toh mental hospital yaar

hey , thnkz a lot yaar for your warm wishes

----------


## atitupan1

Hi,
This is really a good forum. It is said that the Love is blind. Love is holding hands in the street and Marriage is holding arguments on the street.

==================

titu

worldinfo

----------


## HottyB

hmmmmmmm are u sure

----------

